# 1st time jugliner with ????



## Lobo48jim (Aug 24, 2010)

I have a chance to jugline next week on lake houston,conroe are livingston, first time juglining which lake would be my best choice.
LoboJim


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Livingston. Good fish in conroe, but the limit is 50 a day per person on LL for a reason. That would be my choice. This fall will be your best next time to go.


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Da*

come on lobo i dont mind helping, but at sometime you must help yourself 
get on the internet and find some of these answers for yourself,
read a book, or just go fishing and learn, you will never learn everything
just posting questions .


----------



## poncho n' lefty (Sep 21, 2009)

Fishon21 said:


> come on lobo i dont mind helping, but at sometime you must help yourself
> get on the internet and find some of these answers for yourself,
> read a book, or just go fishing and learn, you will never learn everything
> just posting questions .


What a arse, I guess with all this high technology a man can't ask questions anymore?


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

depends on what ya want as far as Fish..
Houston has a Good amount of channel cats shallow.. blues are deeper..
Conroes about the same way..
Livingston has more blues & Big flatheads..
I havent caught a flathead on Conroe in 3 years , Lake Houston has some also, but I generaly dont target them as I go for a meat haul for a fishfry
Honestly.. there all good .. its just a matter of which 1 ya wanna fish..



Lobo48jim said:


> I have a chance to jugline next week on lake houston,conroe are livingston, first time juglining which lake would be my best choice.
> LoboJim


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

15 posts & ZERO Rep power.. Know we know why.. :rotfl:



Fishon21 said:


> come on lobo i dont mind helping, but at sometime you must help yourself
> get on the internet and find some of these answers for yourself,
> read a book, or just go fishing and learn, you will never learn everything
> just posting questions .


----------



## Lobo48jim (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for the help sorry for all the ?? but when I drive 200 miles with a 6 year old and a 12 year old daughters first catfishing trip I want to make it is good is possible for them. I am new to the board and I didnt realize we where only allowed 2 questions. SHARP HOOKS !!!! LoboJim


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Well welcome to 2cool alot of good people here ,ask all you want you will get answers. Coop


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Before you drive 200 miles.. what lakes are closest to You ?
Being this is 2 cool.. 
Im sure theres a member close to you that would probally show ya the ropes a time or 2 ,So that when You take the kids.. 
You can show them how to properly set up your jugs & how to get it all goin without a hitch...
Dont mind Mr azzload.. he's just a grouch..
when in doubt.. just hollar.. I dont mind helpin someone out



Lobo48jim said:


> Thanks for the help sorry for all the ?? but when I drive 200 miles with a 6 year old and a 12 year old daughters first catfishing trip I want to make it is good is possible for them. I am new to the board and I didnt realize we where only allowed 2 questions. SHARP HOOKS !!!! LoboJim


----------



## redneck (Jun 5, 2004)

Might help if you told folks where you live.

Chad Ferguson
www.learntocatchcatfish.com
www.txcatfishguide.com
www.catfishbaitsoap.com


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

I live three miles from the west fork that feeds into lake Houston but I have been addicted to jugging at Conroe because it is easier to catch a 20 pound plus catfish on every trip and an occasional 50 pounder plus in the colder months . Lake Houston has many nice size blues and I don't catch as many channels like I do at Conroe . I think both lakes are good and there seems to be a good population of catfish from both . 

I can't tell you about Livingston because I have only been once with dbullard but we caught a nice mess of fish and a few over ten pounds that we released . 

The cats on Conroe are biting from 3 -14 feet below the surface . Set you baits on your jugs above the thermocline . We caught 49 nice keeper catfish last weekend and 6 over 14 pounds up to 22 pounds that we released. Give me a shout if you need help with those two lakes .


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Not a troll*

Give a man a fish you feed him for a day , teach a man to fish and feed 
him for a lifetime . you have got start with the pole in your hand .
200 mile for catfish there has to be something closer, where do you live 
i can help . :clover:


----------



## Lobo48jim (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks again for all the help,I have fished saltwater all my life but never fished for catfish i dont know all the tricks that is why all the ????. I live in Aransas Pass close to Lake Corpus Christi. The reason for the ??? about the Lakes around Houston is my older son lives in Houston and he told me the 3 lakes mentioned are driving distances from him.plan to pick him up to go fishing with his sisters_. _
_I have a 22ft tunnel for the flats around here for reds and trout anyone coming down give me a holler and I will be glad to take you out to chase some reds and trout. SHARP HOOKS CATCH MORE FISH!!! LoboJim _


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Lobo, you need to change your profile to recieve 
private messages... tried to send you one! I have a 18 ft Kenner and was trying to take you catfishing and striper fishing.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Yea what he said..lol

Im goin wednesday eve to run a few jugs & pick on the stripers..
Just look for the 18ft Baymaster with the Neon green glowin t top..
:cheers:
Oxx..

if Your Out..


tbone2374 said:


> Lobo, you need to change your profile to recieve
> private messages... tried to send you one! I have a 18 ft Kenner and was trying to take you catfishing and striper fishing.


----------



## swatson1 (Aug 26, 2010)

I've been juglining at Conroe the last few weekends. Used Berkley catfish bait, shrimp, or cut up shad. The Berkley stuff works well, and shrimp. The shad caught us a gar, which the kids loved.

20 ft. of water seems to work well for us. I place them on the north side of the lake, near the Bentwater small island (w/ houses on it).


----------



## baldfisherman (Sep 22, 2010)

I just started juggin at the southend of lake houston and there are alot of cats there mainly blue I got one 20lber that was the best one but 2 times out and fish so try it .


----------



## aussieexpat (Jul 31, 2009)

Fishon21 said:


> come on lobo i dont mind helping, but at sometime you must help yourself
> get on the internet and find some of these answers for yourself,
> read a book, or just go fishing and learn, you will never learn everything
> just posting questions .


How in the world are you gonna learn anything if you dont ask. We're not all born with the skill you so obviously have and some of us dumb ***** have to ask questions.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Fishon21 said:


> come on lobo i dont mind helping, but at sometime you must help yourself
> get on the internet and find some of these answers for yourself,
> read a book, or just go fishing and learn, you will never learn everything
> just posting questions .


Sounds to me like you do mind helping. This was an uncalled for post and not in the spirit of 2cool.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

markbrumbaugh said:


> Sounds to me like you do mind helping. This was an uncalled for post and not in the spirit of 2cool.


Thank you, Mark. I agree with you 100%.


----------



## Spider Wire (Nov 16, 2009)

2X


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

aussieexpat said:


> How in the world are you gonna learn anything if you dont ask. We're not all born with the skill you so obviously have and some of us dumb ***** have to ask questions.


x2sad3sm Poor guy asks some fishing questions and get a reply like that, some people:headknock


----------



## oldguy (Jul 8, 2009)

X3 There are a lot of good people on 2Cool but there is an ***** every now and then


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

The questions that newbees ask help keep a board like this active because it gets others involved . A question that appears stupid might be because you think you know the exact answer . Many times I thought I knew a good answer to a question and then after reading answers posted by others On how they do or make something educated me on a new solution or it gave me ideas to help improve the way that I thought was best to do something . 

I have found that People that take the time to help others are usually pretty good people to get to know and I have found that they also make interesting fishing buddies and great friends!


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

my choice would be LL, the other 2 lakes are too crowded.


----------

